# Moisture-proofing chimney box wall penetration



## custom_co (Jan 2, 2007)

faithmyeyes said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to mount an antenna mast to the side of my chimney, and run the antenna wires inside to connection points in the attic.
> 
> ...


 why do you need to put on chimney / change to sky this will give new digital and more programmes televisions are on there way out plasma/lcd hdmi would not waste time or money on an outside ariel. but put steel angle iron down each corner spreading the pressure you can bolt plate strips corner to corner or weld then attache the band type ariel pole at no time would you need to bolt through the chimmey .. hope it helps regards mike. ps remember to paint any steelwork with at least 3 coats of metal paint prior to fitting ..also plastic strip between metal and chimney trimmed to finish..


----------



## faithmyeyes (Jan 5, 2007)

custom_co said:


> televisions are on there way out plasma/lcd hdmi would not waste time or money on an outside ariel.


I didn't say it was for a television aerial.  It will actually be for a two-way radio base station.



> but put steel angle iron down each corner spreading the pressure you can bolt plate strips corner to corner or weld then attache the band type ariel pole


 Now that's a pretty cool idea. Thanks! Although I'm still left with the problem of how to get the cables through the roof. I _could_ go off the roof and in under the eaves, but long antenna cable runs aren't so great for a two-way radio setup. That much extra cable would be significantly more expensive, too.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## custom_co (Jan 2, 2007)

faithmyeyes said:


> I didn't say it was for a television aerial.  It will actually be for a two-way radio base station.
> 
> Now that's a pretty cool idea. Thanks! Although I'm still left with the problem of how to get the cables through the roof. I _could_ go off the roof and in under the eaves, but long antenna cable runs aren't so great for a two-way radio setup. That much extra cable would be significantly more expensive, too.
> 
> ...


 right radio.. is your chimney just a duct (box) if so the heater duct in my house is full of electric cables waste pipe water pipes ariel hdmi scart you name it so if you drill a hole in the side of chimney lower cable down seal with silicon / after application wet your finger smooth round for a nice finish regards mike p.s. do not damage the duct some gas ducts are galvinised steel some are like silver paper. i,m guessing that ,s what it is .. the other option is run it down the wall if its brick , hammer drill through with a long bit you can do it inside to outside just like sky installers or telephone engineers once again seal with silicon there is amps available to boost signal strength . remember any corners taken tie the cable bit of soft material under the cable . wind rubs the cable damaging it then your running round like a headless chicken trying to kick the dog when things go wrong / and of coarse the wife already buried out the back. oh, when you drill the wall make sure no electric cable behind the wall use a cable finder then keep your fingers crossed , my mate put 4 nails in a wall found a gas pipe and two electric cables, all the best..maybe a tv ariel booster would boost radio signal as as it boosts both pic. and sound prior to separation in tv. never tried it but it would not harm to try / someone might pop in a shillings worth on that subject. or:jester:


----------

